# Comet Hale-Bopp



## GLS (May 8, 2017)

I shot this in March of 1997 in the pre-dawn sky.  Comet is hovering over a Carolina Bay of Southern Bald Cypress deep in Fort Stewart.  Nikon F2, Nikkor 50 mm at F/1.4 for just under a minute.  Camera was mounted on a homemade equatorial platform which was aligned on polar axis.  Tracking was done by turning a threaded rod. Fuji 400 pushed to 800.  Gil


----------



## Silver Britches (May 8, 2017)

Nice capture!


----------



## BriarPatch99 (May 8, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## Big7 (May 8, 2017)

I remember seeing that for a day or two flying over the golf course
when I lived at the country club sub division in Monroe.

My then step-son took some pics but I don't have any.

Glad you got some and and shared!


----------



## wvdawg (May 8, 2017)

Cool capture!  Nice job!


----------



## rip18 (May 8, 2017)

Great job!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Stroker (May 8, 2017)

I accidentally witnessed the Hyakutake comet in 1996. Myself and four other hunters were sitting around a campfire on a Saturday night during turkey season in Talbot county when I noticed something strange in the sky, we watched this strange light in the sky nearly till morning. Got back to Macon late Sunday and the news was talking about the Hyakutake comet. I was ready for Hale-Bopp in 1997. Both comets were spectacular, but I think Hyakutake was more so. Both were one of those things a man will never forget.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (May 8, 2017)

Nice pic! I remember seeing it hanging in the sky for several weeks on my way in to work very early in the AM.


----------



## Bucky T (May 8, 2017)

I remember gazing up at Hale-Bopp. It was a awesome sight!


----------

